# Interview Tomorrow



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey guys, I have my interview tomorrow for Wellfleet (summer position), any last minute advice???

Thanks


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Be early, dress to impress.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Tell the truth


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Shave that hippie scrub off your chin.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Always look your interviewer(s) in the eye when speaking or being spoken to.
Shine your shoes tonight, TWICE..


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Take a second and always think about your words before ou speak. In policing, your mouth is like a gun: once you shoot it off, you cant get the projectile back.

Appear confident, but not cocky. And convince them that you know yourself well; IMO, the ability to ID one's own strenghths and weaknesses is a sure sign of maturity, which will be crucial to your inteview.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Don't chew gum. Take some stripes and put them in your mouth. Call people by their rank or Sir or Ma'am. Be polite, ask all of the questions you need to ask. Tell the truth, relax.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

pretty much already been covered. good luck.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Get a good nights sleep, which if you are reading this right now at midnight. You probably should be sleeping.


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

I felt the interview went well today, was joking around with the Lt. and Sgt., but also serious while doing so....was only 15 minutes though....assuming they are trying to shorten the list? If they like me I'll go back for a second interview? Thanks


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

John3885 said:


> I felt the interview went well today, was joking around with the Lt. and Sgt., but also serious while doing so....was only 15 minutes though....assuming they are trying to shorten the list? If they like me I'll go back for a second interview? Thanks


I worked there 10 years ago. Back then, one interview, then a phone call offering the position. Then back to the station to get forms for the PAT, medical, etc, and patches for the uniforms.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Like, um, ah_
> 
> Avoid those...


In other words, avoid sounding similar to BHO.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Tell them that you can't wait to club those summer ginks over the head...LOL...jk..Good Luck with the process!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

So have you had the interview yet? How'd it go?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Send thank you letters, short and sweet, regardless if you get the job or not.


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> So have you had the interview yet? How'd it go?


I felt it went good, was short (15 minutes). LT and SGT were relaxed and talkative, so I was a little relaxed. We joked around a bit, but I was serious and professional while doing so. I was just surpised it was so quick. The only thing I regret it when asked if I did my firearms cert in the academy I said no. What I should of said is they did not offer it. Not a big deal but in my mind I feel I am giving the impression I am not ambitious.



5-0 said:


> Send thank you letters, short and sweet, regardless if you get the job or not.


I had the interview Sat., and am sending the thank you cards out tomorrow and should hear back in a couple weeks, I will keep you guys and girls updated. Appreciate your advice!!!


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

John3885 said:


> I felt it went good, was short (15 minutes). LT and SGT were relaxed and talkative, so I was a little relaxed. We joked around a bit, but I was serious and professional while doing so. I was just surpised it was so quick. *The only thing I regret it when asked if I did my firearms cert in the academy I said no*. What I should of said is they did not offer it. Not a big deal but in my mind I feel I am giving the impression I am not ambitious.
> 
> I had the interview Sat., and am sending the thank you cards out tomorrow and should hear back in a couple weeks, I will keep you guys and girls updated. Appreciate your advice!!!


When I worked the summer there, they did a quick firearms course and then went to the range (a sand pit) to qualify.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

John3885 said:


> Not a big deal but in my mind I feel I am giving the impression I am not ambitious.


That's not necessarily a bad thing, especially considering the post you're going for is often applied for by overly ambitious kids just out of school. I wouldn't worry; they may have taken it a sense of maturity.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

And lastly...learn as much about the town of Wellfleet as possible. Basic knowledge of town info will show tremendous interest in the position and should grab the attention of the interviewers in a positive way. Good luck!


----------



## EH466 (Apr 21, 2008)

JMB1977 said:


> And lastly...learn as much about the town of Wellfleet as possible. Basic knowledge of town info will show tremendous interest in the position and should grab the attention of the interviewers in a positive way. Good luck!


Wellfleet is a unique place and a pretty close knit town, I'd say go down into town, then check out the pier. It's hard to get lost in that town, if you do the native wellfletians are some of the nicest folks on the cape


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

EH466 said:


> *Wellfleet is a unique place*


I'll say. Is the wannabe pirate/indian Mr. Ramsdell still living on his makeshift pirate ship in the harbor? He was my first arrest ever, and was bailed for a bushel of oysters. WTF?


----------

